# Wrangler TJ help. Any plows around in Central NJ?



## Joeypole (Jan 27, 2010)

Looking to purchase a 97-99 Wrangler and plan on installing a plow.

Used to have an 88 Cherokee with a SnoWay and loved it.

Currently I have a lead on a 98 2.5l auto with a 4 inch Sky Jacker kit for cheap. 

My Cherokee was a stick and nothing but issues plowing in tight spots with the clutch. So I'm thinking Auto for plowing. Plus wifey wants a summer car. 

So now my question. 

Anyone have a lead on a complete set up for a TJ series Wrangler in the Central/North Jersey area?

And I've been on Craigslist looking for one lately and can't seem to find a complete setup for a reasonable price.


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

They are hard to find. I have one, but un wi.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Joeypole;1783168 said:


> Looking to purchase a 97-99 Wrangler and plan on installing a plow.
> 
> Used to have an 88 Cherokee with a SnoWay and loved it.
> 
> ...


I'm in freehold. whatever you do...DONT put a plow on a jeep 2.5l ! you'll surely wreck it. I have a 00 tj 4.0l auto with a Meyer 6' 8" plow just right. pm me for pix!


----------



## Joeypole (Jan 27, 2010)

The seller on the TJ backed out on me, good thing I work with him.

I managed to pick up a YJ with a Meyers Poly set up. 4.0 and a stick. Got a pretty good deal on it, but I'm into it for a lot more than I thought.

Whole new cooling system minus radiator, new brakes, new injectors, distributor, wires, u joints, fluids all the way around, 4 inch lift (so now I have to modify the plow mount), auxilary lighting, 4 inch round tail lights, and loads more. Broke a brake line doing the lift so now waiting on my Stainless full set. 

Its a fun little rig, don't know how well its going to plow but its fun.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Joeypole;1805411 said:


> The seller on the TJ backed out on me, good thing I work with him.
> 
> I managed to pick up a YJ with a Meyers Poly set up. 4.0 and a stick. Got a pretty good deal on it, but I'm into it for a lot more than I thought.
> 
> ...


be careful with that poly blade


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

JeepCoMJ;1805541 said:


> What is that supposed to mean?


just won't hold up to abuse etc a steel one will. not to mention no weight for back draggin


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow. Not even close to true.

The poly blades at best weigh 30lbs less than a steel blade, and most of the time weigh exactly the same.

They are literally identical blades to steel blades of the same class, simply don't have a steel welded on face...which makes them more desirable as they don't rot out.

No chain lift blade back drags well. Not one. They all do it "passably". You want a good back drag blade, get a back blade.

The only thing I have seen poly blades do is stretch the bend when some yahoo had the trip set too hard and pushed too much weight. That is user error, not mechanical failure, and steel blades do it too.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Joey,
Sounds like a nice rig, post some pics.

My Western Suburbanite has a poly blade, no problems in the 5 years I have used it, nice to have less steel to rust too. 

I have less than 2" of lift and plan to mod my mount this summer, straight plowing it's fine, but angled it wants to lift one side of the edge a bit.


----------



## Fourtrax250R (Dec 4, 2007)

Joeypole;1805411 said:


> The seller on the TJ backed out on me, good thing I work with him.
> 
> I managed to pick up a YJ with a Meyers Poly set up. 4.0 and a stick. Got a pretty good deal on it, but I'm into it for a lot more than I thought.
> 
> ...


good luck with the Jeep! you can't beat them for residential driveways, small banks, tight condo lots, etc... that poly blade is great, and in fact its heavier than its steel counterpart... this is true for the full size commercial units also... its a common misconception that the Meyer poly plows weigh less than the full steel units.. post some pictures.. Thumbs Up


----------



## bschurr (Nov 8, 2011)

info4tim;1805213 said:


> I'm in freehold. whatever you do...DONT put a plow on a jeep 2.5l ! you'll surely wreck it. I have a 00 tj 4.0l auto with a Meyer 6' 8" plow just right. pm me for pix!


*MYTH BUSTED *

I had a 97 TJ with the mighty 2.5L 4 banger, auto trans and it was fine for residential plowing with a Fisher SD (6'8") set up.

It is true however, that my 05 TJ with 4.0 6 cylinder is more capable but the 2.5 was no slouch and performed admirably.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

bschurr;1808867 said:


> *MYTH BUSTED *
> 
> I had a 97 TJ with the mighty 2.5L 4 banger, auto trans and it was fine for residential plowing with a Fisher SD (6'8") set up.
> 
> It is true however, that my 05 TJ with 4.0 6 cylinder is more capable but the 2.5 was no slouch and performed admirably.


Hey was just wondering..how much snow in a driveway small road would be too much to handle with your tj? What's most you plowed? Thx


----------



## DeggyD (Jan 22, 2012)

I have an 05 TJ 4.0 auto, with SnoWay 22 6'8". I plow my building's parking lot (24 spaces) and home driveway. Personal use only, no contract jobs. I have pushed a solid 8". I had to take smaller swaths, but it handled it ok. I have a downhill at the end of the parking lot, so the snow goes downward and I dont go smacking my poly blade into hardened stacks. If I had to do the 8" again, I would have plowed twice. I was just lazy and kindof wanted to see how much it could handle. My Front sags too, so I'll be looking at air shocks this summer.


----------



## AHSnowplowing (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a 6 yl 5spd 2000 TJ with Fisher 6'9 steel plow. Here is a link with some info and at least one pic. I will take $8,500 complete. Located in Danbury CT.


----------



## AHSnowplowing (Jan 11, 2011)

http://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/cto/4657373999.html


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

AHSnowplowing;1827898 said:


> I have a 6 yl 5spd 2000 TJ with Fisher 6'9 steel plow. Here is a link with some info and at least one pic. I will take $8,500 complete. Located in Danbury CT.


So how's the frame rust doin?


----------



## AHSnowplowing (Jan 11, 2011)

Its not bad at all...I run an offroad shop and know/see all to often exactly what you are talking about. The center above the t-case is solid, in front of the rear wheel well is good also. Only normal surface rust for its age. I posted this quickly, but I will need some time and I will take pics of it up on my lift so all can see.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

bschurr;1808867 said:


> *MYTH BUSTED *
> 
> I had a 97 TJ with the mighty 2.5L 4 banger, auto trans and it was fine for residential plowing with a Fisher SD (6'8") set up.
> 
> It is true however, that my 05 TJ with 4.0 6 cylinder is more capable but the 2.5 was no slouch and performed admirably.


Yup, my buddy rigged a HEAVY 7.5 foot plow off a half ton onto his 2.5L YJ, plows fine.

Personally I see no reason to ever buy a 2.5, fuel mileage is the same as the 4.0 and they are much slower. Unless you get an awesome deal on a 2.5L, go 4.0L, you also get the AX-15 manual with the 4.0, which is a very nice manual trans, the AX-5 behind the 2.5 is weak.


----------

